# Deep Six the cabinet idea.....Going to go the tent route...lighting suggestions etc?



## bud88 (Jul 29, 2014)

cabinet isnt going to work so its Tent time.....Lights?


----------



## MR1 (Jul 29, 2014)

You could also fit 2 Mars 400's in there for double the watts and better coverage but also more money and heat.


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 29, 2014)

Didn't know when you were PM'img me about LED's that you would be confined to such a small space.

Heat will be an issue for sure so it will 100% have to be vented with a fan for sure, but that's the least of the issues TBH.

Height is going to be the largest issue. 

LED's need to be about 2 feet from the top of the plants. Add a third foot for the pot with soil, or hydro w/e that is and your left with about 12" to grow a plant to maturation, and that is with the LED plastered against the top. [That ain't cutting it either]

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but that just isn't going to cut it especially if yield is a concern.

Makes no sense to sugar coat it and make you think you will have success when it just isn't going to happen.

You need at least 6 feet to have a chance at flowering out these plants with some success.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2014)

Heat will be an issue, regardless of your light source.  And electricity is going to be what it is going to be as you will probably want about 400W of light regardless of the source (more wattage and more heat with CFLs).  Your yield is directly tied to the amount and type of light you have.  

Since LEDs are not an option, I would say that a 400W in a cooltube with a decent centrifuge type exhaust fan may be your best option.  You can keep the light near the top of the cabinet and you can keep your plants closer than 2'.

This is a hobby that does take a certain investment of money, so maybe if you let us know what your budget is for this project we can help you pick out the best products.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 29, 2014)

Get a tent.

LOL


----------



## bud88 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well,  I was thinking that it was going to be close as far as space goes but then I saw the grow box my sister in laws boyfriend bought which is much shorter and not much wider but is deeper......his came with a built in fan, filter and CFL's........I told him that it was too small but I guess for him its ok..............

the guy at the grow store mentioned going with a tent also, he even said that I could make my own frame and just buy the greenhouse material but then the inside walls would not be reflextive.....How important is that? When you grow outside you have nothing to reflect the light onto your plants....
  I think I would rather purchase something that just needs to be put together rather than engineer something...........

 Big Question!! How much difference in temperature is it inside the tent compared to the room it is in? Reason I ask is I have a spare room in my apartment that I would prefer to use, but even with the heat on in the winter(gets mighty cold here in New England!!) this particular rooms temp. is 60*max........
 My only other alternative would be to use part of my family room(which is why I was trying to use the cabinet) that room temp varies by how high I have the thermostat(already costs me a fortune to heat with oil).
  If I have to I will use this room but would prefer to use the spare room because visitors wouldnt see my setup.

Both rooms are good size...family room is 16' x 16' with 8' ceiling, spare room is 16' x 12' but has an L shape which gives me another 4' x 7-8'. Ceiling is 7'

Lets talk size here......in the spare room I dont care how much space I take up...if I could afford it I would just turn the entire room into a grow room but that would require many lights and a huge electric bill...

if I have to use part of my family room I think that 6' x 6' would be the max
I am guessing that a 6' x 6' tent is more than adequate to produce some serious flowers?

Im sure that online is the way to go when purchasing this.....Larger selection and price savings compared to going to a local grow shop or nursery.....

I will be searching the web looking at various options but would love some suggestions!!!!

PJ.....no problem on the bubble bursting....its just going to hit the pocket a bit more than I originally thought!! 

Am I better off getting a complete setup or just purchasing the tent and accessorizing accordingly? Whats the best bang for the buck? I see all kinds of tent packages both online and in High Times..... Seeing as I am new to all of this "gardening" stuff...lol...I had planned on using either soil or coco.......but should I consider Hydro?? If I need access to water in the room then it isnt an option....

I am glad that I have time to consider all the options as I will not rush into anything on this........I want to do it right the first time!!!

Suggestions?


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2014)

bud88 said:


> Well,  I was thinking that it was going to be close as far as space goes but then I saw the grow box my sister in laws boyfriend bought which is much shorter and not much wider but is deeper......his came with a built in fan, filter and CFL's........I told him that it was too small but I guess for him its ok..............*Those Grow Boxes they sell are a real rip off. Either they over charge you or they cheap out and use CFL's.*
> 
> the guy at the grow store mentioned going with a tent also, he even said that I could make my own frame and just buy the greenhouse material but then the inside walls would not be reflextive.....How important is that? When you grow outside you have nothing to reflect the light onto your plants....
> I think I would rather purchase something that just needs to be put together rather than engineer something...........*I would recommend buying over building. You can get a good tent for not a lot of cash or spend more money on the better name brand tents. I have 3 tents, all ebay specials and all still work fine. *
> ...




I will see if I can find some good deals on ebay tent wise for you.  The bigger the tent the more plants you can grow comfortably...but it also costs more to get enough light and ventilation.


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2014)

*8x48x78 100% Reflective Mylar Hydroponics Indoor Grow Tent Non Toxic Room 4x4Ft* 99.99 free shipping. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48x48x78-10...2586546?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item20cfa405b2


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 29, 2014)

Hamster is precisely right here. I totally agree that the spare room would be ideal as the lights often generate considerable heat that can be used to warm your larger room. Also, don't buy the ads that you see as they are really not the best deals. You have us to help you choose the right things so that you get exactly what you need without spending money for stuff that you don't need.

I would say that since you are used to doing the soil grows that you should stay with soil for now. Later when you get your grow down and have everything dialed in good, if you are interested in going hydro, it is easy enough to change over.


----------



## bud88 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lets say I go with a 4 x 4 x 80 or 5 x 5 x 80.
Would 

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.U9iFMeNdWek

be enough lighting?


----------



## bud88 (Jul 30, 2014)

what do you all think of this particular tent? Looks to be comparible to some of the higher end tents for quite a bit less...

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Room-DR120-Grow-Tent/dp/B00GYFVTEQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406751762&sr=8-1&keywords=R+%26+M+Darkroomnd[/ame] models.


----------



## Locked (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like a good tent. Just remember, the bigger the tent the more light you need. With a 16 square foot tent you need 80,000 lumens minimum. I tried using a 600watt HPS in my 4x4x6.5 tent and it didn't really cut it. I had to add a 400watt HPS as well.  That being said I love my 4x4x6.5 tent.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

Hammy Bud 88 was asking me if one of our topled's would cover that 4x4. I don't think so, do you?


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hammy Bud 88 was asking me if one of our topled's would cover that 4x4. I don't think so, do you?



No it won't.  I am running it in my 4x4x6.5 right now and it is coming up short.  Would need two lights or a bigger model.


----------



## bud88 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks a ton for the info even if it is throwing a curve!!!

I think I have other issues that are going to create a problem as well..............

My apartment is in a 180 yr old house and I am almost positive that the only dedicated circuit available to me is the A/C outlet in my bedroom..... 

Another option would be to put it in the basement
but then I will have a height issue.....probably only have 7' tops!!!

this is getting complicated!!! Anyone an electrical guru here???
I know that MH/HPS lighting is going to draw more than I would feel comfortable with....What about the LED's?


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 31, 2014)

bud88 said:


> What about the LED's?



I'd go with your 4x4 and one of those TopLEDs to start. Nothing says you can not grow in a 2x4 space inside that area, and one will do that quite fine.

You are always going to be better off growing a little loose than overcrowding, and you can have something to build on in the future if you decide to.

As far as power, that fixture will draw about what 3 items would on an A Typical circuit which is able to run 12 items in most states. Pretty sure I tested that one at around 250 to 255 watts so it's not as bad as what a 600HPS would run, and it is about as effective in that given space. In other words, a dedicated circuit is not necessary, and you will be fine also running 4" fan which should be all you need for that size tent so long as you are not running a ton of other items at the same time. Those two combined are about half of what it should be able to handle.

If you were to go 600HPS, figure on that fan going to 6", a vented hood, and larger filter.  You may save in the beginning, but the overall cost will get you come electric bill time.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thats more like it!!! I was wondering about going with one and partitioning it off to start......and having some room is a plus.....especially when the sciatica is acting up and I need the crutch!! lol.....thanks a ton PJ!!!!!! Now to figure out how to figure in the cost of this stuff along with the rest of the bills....ughhh...


----------



## BobBuckman (Aug 1, 2014)

wish my room were only 60 degrees... sigh.. that should be just about PERFECT for the heat the lights will generate.  excellent!


----------



## bud88 (Aug 1, 2014)

I am getting all warm and fuzzy thinking about this!!! Things are coming together nicely....I have all of you awesome people here with some unbelievable advice, plus today I found out that I will be doing all of this totally "state" legal in about 8 weeks!!!!! It will be nice to grow my own meds and not have to worry if the nerve pain meds are covered by my insurance!!!!


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2014)

bud88 said:


> I am getting all warm and fuzzy thinking about this!!! Things are coming together nicely....I have all of you awesome people here with some unbelievable advice, plus today I found out that I will be doing all of this totally "state" legal in about 8 weeks!!!!! It will be nice to grow my own meds and not have to worry if the nerve pain meds are covered by my insurance!!!!



That is awesome...wish my State would open their narrow minds.

Congrats.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 1, 2014)

this one would cover the 4x4 ? 

View attachment 2013_11_26_96905_17112.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2014)

That one will cover a bigger area than the one I have. So most likely it would cover a 4x4.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 1, 2014)

yeah i like that it's a square, really good light spread in a square tent


----------



## bud88 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> That is awesome...wish my State would open their narrow minds.
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks HL, I cannot understand the states that arent even considering MMJ? They are obviously way behind the times, well at least the politicians.... They are even considering legalizing for recreational use here!


----------



## bud88 (Aug 2, 2014)

ShOrTbUs said:


> yeah i like that it's a square, really good light spread in a square tent




I didnt see that one when I was on their site...must be blind or altered a bit....lol....(could have been the Blue Cheese)

Ive been doing a lot of research the past 2 days with a lot of help of HP(tyvm)....and the consensus
is that providng I can dedicate a outlet for everything I will more than likely go with HID. At least for the winter. The added heat could save me on my heating bill!! This old house has plank walls so no insulation....My apartment drinks oil in the winter.
  My electric bill will increase but for a very good reason and if the cost even out I win!


----------

